# Works in Progress!



## luffy (Jan 17, 2019)

Hey, all!

Figured it would be cool to be able to show everyone your WIPs and to have a collaborative thread where we can scroll on through!

So, the idea is just to post your work as you progress.  Please make sure that you don't post any NSFW content here (unless it's linked to a filtered site, like FA).

Also, while we're posting WIPs, try not to critique unless someone asks for critique.  Just a common courtesy type thing.

Otherwise, go crazy!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 17, 2019)

That's what I'm painting in stolen moments at the moment.


----------



## luffy (Jan 17, 2019)

Neat!  I like that I can see your painting process, I tried that once and it was fun.  I should get back into it. :|


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 19, 2019)

@luffy Do you have a gallery of finished work that I can peruse?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 19, 2019)

Apologies for the double post here!
I made some progress on the clipper-cloppers.


----------



## TR273 (Jan 19, 2019)

I've got a first draft of a comic I'm working on. Handwriting isn't the best, I have doctors handwriting, just testing the layout.


(Forgot to say yesterday any comments are welcome.)


----------



## _Ivory_ (Jan 20, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> That's what I'm painting in stolen moments at the moment.


Its magnificent!!!


----------



## _Ivory_ (Jan 20, 2019)

i'm working on a drawing too.


----------



## Vitaly (Jan 21, 2019)

First sketch in months, kek


----------



## luffy (Jan 24, 2019)

anotha one


----------



## Munch D. Terelli (Jan 25, 2019)

I made a bunch of paranoia backups along the way for this image so I have a progression from sketch to completion. Painting for a Minecraft server to use as advertising, done in Paint 3D


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 27, 2019)

This is finished now:
www.furaffinity.net: Antlers by Fallowfox


----------



## MrGimp21 (Jan 27, 2019)

Something I'm currently working on.


----------



## TR273 (Jan 28, 2019)

So, I'm setting myself a little challenge, I'm going to see if I can get this little icon finished in an hour.

Finished the Lineart

And finished!


----------



## Vitaly (Jan 28, 2019)

new ref


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 29, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> This is finished now:
> www.furaffinity.net: Antlers by Fallowfox


Cool as. You're really talented!


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Jan 31, 2019)

For an art trade 
I like to start out with traditional art, since my tablet is old and cheap and not very intuitive x'D


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Jan 31, 2019)

luffy said:


> She's having her back massaged.



Seems like she's having a good one xD


----------



## FuzzleTheMintyDog (Jan 31, 2019)

*This was a WIP I was doing for a commission, but it wasn't working out so I went a different direction. Kind of abandoned it here. *


----------



## foussiremix (Feb 4, 2019)

Magical girl drawing of my sona I work, not done yet, just a clean sketch.
I removed the hair cause I will redraw it.


----------



## luffy (Feb 8, 2019)

Keep up the good work guys, can't wait to see these finished!


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 9, 2019)

This is a non furry painting I have had going for a really long time and I'm not actually sure I'll ever finish it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## _Ivory_ (Feb 15, 2019)

Lol I finished my work too but I forgot to upload it XD


----------



## _Ivory_ (Feb 15, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 54745


*WONDERFULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL*


----------



## _Ivory_ (Feb 15, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 54745


Marry me!!


----------



## Vitaly (Feb 16, 2019)

UPD


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 16, 2019)

Vitaly said:


> View attachment 54782


блин, Виталя клёвый. Коммишки/реквесты/трейды берёшь?


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 16, 2019)

A couple animations I'm currently working on!





 
Also some rough drafts for future digitizing/animation


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 16, 2019)

Vitaly said:


> My mum always says Im special
> 
> В трейд могу


Шупер! Напишу как освобожусь от пары других трейдов


----------



## _Ivory_ (Feb 16, 2019)

I finally post my finished work lmao


----------



## _Ivory_ (Feb 16, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> A couple animations I'm currently working on!
> View attachment 54783
> View attachment 54784
> Also some rough drafts for future digitizing/animation
> ...


that software looks so cool


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 16, 2019)

_Ivory_ said:


> that software looks so cool


It's cheap too! Support the dev :v


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 16, 2019)

A bit of progress.


----------



## _Ivory_ (Feb 16, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> It's cheap too! Support the dev :v


thanks


----------



## _Ivory_ (Feb 16, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 54791
> 
> A bit of progress.


poor little horse :c


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## TR273 (Feb 18, 2019)

A little something I did at lunchtime when I was supposed to be working.  I'm going to use this to test different types of colouring mediums (Oils, Watercolours, markers, pencils).


 
(Krystal is of course copyright Rarewear/Nintendo)


----------



## TR273 (Feb 19, 2019)

Finished the lineart for the digital copy.


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 19, 2019)

Here's the beginnings of my pic for @TR273


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Feb 20, 2019)

I got a comic wip if anyone wants to see. It’s in its thumbnail sketch stage.


----------



## Ehir (Feb 20, 2019)

First work over here, and still working on her, any comments are appreciated


----------



## BlueGrrr (Feb 20, 2019)

Got my MS paint head base ready to start work on, been toying with the idea of a pink nose pittbull for a while and learning to use gimp. I always run it through a reverse image search to avoid any screaming matches lol (pretty sure this isn't an original idea/character so don't want someone thinking I just stole their art  ). 



My signature totally rocks right? XD


----------



## TR273 (Feb 21, 2019)

And the finished picture. I feel there is more I could do with it so I may revisit this one from time to time.


----------



## BlueGrrr (Feb 23, 2019)

First run through on gimp, still tweaking a few bits and then some polishing on the way. I do like this gimp thing, does help smooth the edges


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 23, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Here's the beginnings of my pic for @TR273
> 
> View attachment 55107



And here's the finished product @TR273  Hope you like it!

Should I increase the brightness at all, not sure?


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2019)

A little more.


----------



## Lxbo (Feb 23, 2019)

I came across someone cool on this forums so now I'm doing an art trade with them hehe

www.furaffinity.net: [WIP] AT w/ Nekosister by Lxbo



Their sona was really cute I'm happy with how he turned out on my sketch.
I hope I don't ruin it on the line art, I want to try another line art style. :^D


----------



## larigot (Feb 23, 2019)

Loadsa cool stuff here! It inspires me to contribute. So this is a drawing I'm working on, based on the greedy Mughal emperors. I'll probably add colour and shading later.


----------



## Krucification (Feb 26, 2019)

Current work for someone. Have been getting paranoid that there might be some glaring issues with my work as I haven't been able to get much feedback anywhere so I would love some critique.


----------



## Krucification (Feb 26, 2019)

Lxbo said:


> I came across someone cool on this forums so now I'm doing an art trade with them hehe
> 
> www.furaffinity.net: [WIP] AT w/ Nekosister by Lxbo
> 
> ...



Oh that's cute af, bro.


----------



## Lxbo (Feb 26, 2019)

Krucification said:


> Oh that's cute af, bro.


Thank you!

By the way your image doesn't show up?


----------



## Krucification (Feb 26, 2019)

Lxbo said:


> Thank you!
> 
> By the way your image doesn't show up?



Thanks for the info, should be up now.


----------



## MrGimp21 (Feb 26, 2019)

Got a new one in the making. X3


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## larigot (Mar 2, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 55968


Impressive! But did it spill the ketchup?


----------



## larigot (Mar 2, 2019)

I've been trying out a new style; I'm skipping the greyscale layer for shading that I usually make and I'm going straight to colours. And I'm using different brushes. It's uncharted territory for me, but really fun and it seems to be faster as well


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 3, 2019)

Finally finished.






Naive boys lead into dangerous waters by a siren.
Thankyou @Troj for advising this painting.


----------



## MireleKings (Mar 4, 2019)

I'm working on this right now, jumping between working on the dragon and the back/foreground


----------



## TR273 (Mar 5, 2019)

Started doing this one today.


----------



## TR273 (Mar 6, 2019)

And here is the finished piece. Feet are still giving me problems but I'm working on it.


----------



## larigot (Mar 8, 2019)

I'm planning to make a series of drawings about anthropomorphized historical figures. My first one is about El Cid, as an andalusian horse.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Gazirra (Mar 10, 2019)

This is a piece to help me unwind from something else I drew. It's called "Tyrannosaurus Treks." He's a happy little T-Rex hiking up a trail on Ice Cream Mountain using a candy cane as his walking stick.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 11, 2019)

Rough sketch on my comic.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 12, 2019)

Because I am going ham on this Disney villain thing!


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 12, 2019)

Blocked in the volumes.


----------



## larigot (Mar 14, 2019)

Rough sketch for my next piece about these Vietnamese heroes as Great Hornbills


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## _Ivory_ (Mar 15, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


>


Sexy :V


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 17, 2019)

Still working away at this.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 17, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 57261


Can I just say that I am mad jealous of your digital painting skills? You make me look like a sloppy baby!


----------



## gamboo (Mar 17, 2019)

something i'm tryna finish up at the moment


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 19, 2019)

I finished it!


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 20, 2019)

New painting begun.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 21, 2019)

Part 2


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 21, 2019)

@Doodle Bunny Hippo skull?


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 21, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> @Doodle Bunny Hippo skull?


Yes! Good guess! Here it is finished!


----------



## Lorim (Mar 23, 2019)

Something I'm working on for a friend, hope I can finish it tomorrow. Also very nervous about the coloring :I



Spoiler


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 23, 2019)

Will I ever finish this?


----------



## GlitterFog (Mar 23, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Will I ever finish this?


 To be honest, if you left it at that and said it's a finished piece, I'd 100% believe the unfinished state is just an art statement. You have such a unique style and it puts me in some art experimentation mood for sure!


----------



## catscom (Mar 23, 2019)

Harpy eagle...  Working on it since about Thursday or Friday evening in short increments.  It's been so long since I've really drawn and painted freehand.  Started working down the throat tonight.  :')


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 27, 2019)

Making a funky gator with a wig and sunglasses


----------



## MireleKings (Mar 29, 2019)

Satyr girl on the making 



 ​


----------



## TR273 (Apr 1, 2019)

Something I started working on and will finish once my hand is better. The last few pictures I’ve done of this character have had her looking a little grumpy, so the gravity is out and she is happy.


----------



## larigot (Apr 3, 2019)

A character for my created world


----------



## Croc and Roll (Apr 3, 2019)

I have lots of these because I never finish anything, lol. I'll just post some of my favorites.

A painting of my dog:






A sketch of Metal Face from Xenoblade Chronicles:






A painting of one of my Neopets:






A gift for someone:


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 3, 2019)

@Croc and Roll This is some really good stuff.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 5, 2019)

www.furaffinity.net: Setting Map Draft 1 by MishaGreen


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 5, 2019)

Rough sketch of my vampire boy.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 5, 2019)

Update:


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 5, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> [/QUOTE
> ]
> 
> Looks like the head is getting closer!


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 5, 2019)

And finished!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 5, 2019)

Making a primitive birb alt


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 6, 2019)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Making a primitive birb alt


Oooh! Which primitive bird is it?


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 6, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Oooh! Which primitive bird is it?


No particular species. I just mixed features of modern corvids with those of primitive birds and transitional dinosaurs and scaled the result up to the size of a large eagle. He's done, by the way, but I can't share it here


----------



## Lxbo (Apr 7, 2019)

Lxbo said:


> I came across someone cool on this forums so now I'm doing an art trade with them hehe
> 
> www.furaffinity.net: [WIP] AT w/ Nekosister by Lxbo
> 
> ...



For anyone interested, I finished this piece recently. ^^

www.furaffinity.net: AT. NekoSister by Lxbo






Spoiler: Bigger


----------



## MireleKings (Apr 8, 2019)

Doing this dragon lady to test some new brush presets on SAI :3


----------



## MireleKings (Apr 8, 2019)

Gotta work more on the hair and finish shading this girl


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 11, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 59230


Wow.  wow.  I'm speechless.

So how does his head not snap at the neck?


----------



## Godzilla (Apr 11, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


>



Teach me how to color please I'm in love.


----------



## Lxbo (Apr 11, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> View attachment 59259


I'm really liking this lining style! ^^

I'm currently working on a chibi because I'm not really comfortable with chibis. xd


----------



## Catrin Shrady (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 11, 2019)

It's still in my head. I don't have the materials yet 
(Totally making a suit though)


----------



## Catrin Shrady (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Vitaly (Apr 12, 2019)

Complete


Spoiler


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 12, 2019)

@Vitaly you start drawings in a much sketchier way than I do.


----------



## Lxbo (Apr 12, 2019)

Lxbo said:


> I'm currently working on a chibi because I'm not really comfortable with chibis. xd




I finished it! ^^

www.furaffinity.net: Chibi! Pinky by Lxbo


----------



## Water Draco (Apr 13, 2019)

Latest WIP of my character.


----------



## riddles (Apr 17, 2019)

having fun pushing what i can anthromorphise. i loooove bugs so much so it's been a blast


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 17, 2019)

Just wanted to see if I'm on the right lines with my first piece of digital art. Could someone confirm or deny this for me plz?

My next step would probably be outlines.


----------



## riddles (Apr 17, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> View attachment 59809 Just wanted to see if I'm on the right lines with my first piece of digital art. Could someone confirm or deny this for me plz?
> 
> My next step would probably be outlines.


i would sketch in any other details before you line. clothes, defined toes on the feet etc. you don't wanna realise you forgot something and then find out in the middle of the line art that it doesn't work.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 17, 2019)

Okay thank you!
I can already tell this thread is going to be so useful in beginning drawing.
Do the proportions look okay to you? Apart from the lack of detail on the head and feet.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 17, 2019)

And the awkward right arm


----------



## riddles (Apr 17, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Okay thank you!
> I can already tell this thread is going to be so useful in beginning drawing.
> Do the proportions look okay to you? Apart from the lack of detail on the head and feet.



the angle at which the feet and legs join is the big thing for me. ankles don't bend that way, so i'd correct that by repositioning the feet


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 17, 2019)

Thanks, you're being really helpful! I kind of skimmed over the feet, but I should probably spend decent time on everything if it's going to look good.
This first piece won't be anything special. I'm a beginner with no experience using a free app on mobile, with help from YouTube, friends and this thread!
Nevertheless, I want it to look at least decent. To prove to myself that I have potential to be good enough to do my own art.


----------



## Succulent (Apr 17, 2019)

A beefy boi

Edit:
Finished it


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## enndraws (Apr 21, 2019)

Succulent said:


> A beefy boi
> 
> Edit:
> Finished it



Oh I _love_ the mane!!


----------



## enndraws (Apr 21, 2019)

I've been scratching my head over the colour scheme but oh well!


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## PercyD (Apr 23, 2019)

=u=//
Still working on this commission~. Its supposed to be a gritty piece.

I'm thinking about the lighting and what I want to do with the background. I'm not sure-


----------



## Vitaly (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 24, 2019)

Guess who?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 25, 2019)

(Continued)













All done!


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (May 1, 2019)




----------



## larigot (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Kylan Velpa (May 3, 2019)

New progress update on Kylan's first artwork! (I've been busy with exams so my first piece is being developed very slowly rn)

I've done the main line work, although he needs to be floofier yet, and done some work on the eyes and nose just 'cause.

Can I get any criticism please? (Apart from the weird paws and the closer foot which I just realised is smaller than the further one)


----------



## larigot (May 4, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> New progress update on Kylan's first artwork! (I've been busy with exams so my first piece is being developed very slowly rn)
> 
> I've done the main line work, although he needs to be floofier yet, and done some work on the eyes and nose just 'cause.
> 
> ...


Cute! Maybe you can extrude a few lines so that it shows his fur?


----------



## larigot (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Foxex (May 4, 2019)

A pose test to test proportions and how the character feels and carries her self
CC welcome


----------



## Keefur (May 4, 2019)

larigot said:


> View attachment 61173


The foot on the crossed leg is angled wrong.  Sit and cross your legs and you will see that the foot doesn't point towards the floor.  The rest looks really good.


----------



## larigot (May 5, 2019)

Keefur said:


> The foot on the crossed leg is angled wrong.  Sit and cross your legs and you will see that the foot doesn't point towards the floor.  The rest looks really good.


Yeah, it's a bit extreme. I'll give it a little twist.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 5, 2019)

@Foxex Welldone!


----------



## MireleKings (May 6, 2019)

I really want to color it but no palette looks good :/


----------



## CptnSpiffy (May 6, 2019)

Thinking a typical husky coat pattern for this guy but... 
what color?


----------



## Doodle Bunny (May 6, 2019)

I'm turning this into a finished painting. I got the rough stuff blocked in.


----------



## Deathless (May 6, 2019)

Apologies for the sideways photos, I'm too lazy to fix them!
Currently trying to sketch some Sonic characters out of my comfort zone to exercise my art style a little bit, so far I did Sonic, Tails (requested to be drawn high), Jet, Blaze, and I'm also currently working on Shadow!


----------



## Doodle Bunny (May 9, 2019)

Update on that dragon. More details are coming in.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (May 9, 2019)

Even more details! The paint train ain’t stopping!


----------



## Doodle Bunny (May 9, 2019)

Lava-lamp neck engaged!


----------



## larigot (May 10, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Lava-lamp neck engaged!
> View attachment 61495


I see your nightmares have been giving you inspiration


----------



## Doodle Bunny (May 10, 2019)

larigot said:


> I see your nightmares have been giving you inspiration


At least it's the more fun kind of nightmare and not a hag lady shouting at me because I made her latte wrong.

ALSO

I got an art trade in the works!


----------



## Doodle Bunny (May 10, 2019)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 10, 2019)

I love your WIPs.  

Now I feel bad about the latte.  

Naughty, naughty, oh naughty Minerva!  I must be spanked for the Latte comment to Doodle!  Someone smack me!


----------



## Doodle Bunny (May 10, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I love your WIPs.
> 
> Now I feel bad about the latte.
> 
> Naughty, naughty, oh naughty Minerva!  I must be spanked for the Latte comment to Doodle!  Someone smack me!


I'm not gonna spank you. I'm just disappointed.


----------



## Deathless (May 10, 2019)

I just finished this big boi, since this picture was taken, I've added extra shading and detailing in certain areas


----------



## Doodle Bunny (May 12, 2019)

Clean sketch for a commission. It will be heavily inked when finished.


----------



## IXkou (May 15, 2019)

Working on this big cute doggo


----------



## Doodle Bunny (May 17, 2019)

Making a candle boyo.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (May 17, 2019)

Rough block is in.


----------



## larigot (May 19, 2019)

Sketch of a location in my novel


----------



## Captain-Reindeer (May 21, 2019)

First time posting in this thread  waddup peepols
I'm working on a gift for my best furry friend forever


----------



## Fallowfox (May 21, 2019)

Lots of landscape recently!


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (May 22, 2019)

WIP Anubis totem. His body will be ready soon. Hoping to auction him when complete


----------



## Fallowfox (May 22, 2019)

Anthrasmagoria said:


> WIP Anubis totem. His body will be ready soon. Hoping to auction him when complete



Cute!


----------



## Aquamora (May 24, 2019)

First attempt at drawing a furry. I am sure it would be going better if my two year old did not eat all my erasers.


----------



## Luxe (May 27, 2019)

I've only just started drawing soooo....

I need to redo the horns but I was hungover xD


----------



## ghostkyu (May 29, 2019)

Yeet


----------



## TR273 (May 31, 2019)

Just working on this one for an art challenge.


----------



## BestiaRegina (Jun 3, 2019)

I'm working on this boy right now


----------



## Saber_Lynx (Jun 4, 2019)

An art trade I’m currently working on. I would love to hear your thoughts on this ^^


----------



## Captain-Reindeer (Jun 5, 2019)

I've been dead lately, but working on this pic again! Getting there....


----------



## Keefur (Jun 5, 2019)

Captain-Reindeer said:


> I've been dead lately, but working on this pic again! Getting there....


Kind of has a folk art feel to it.  Nice.


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Jun 5, 2019)

A new sculpt WIP! Zombie dog. (I have been playing Resident Evil 2).


----------



## TallmanClay (Jun 6, 2019)

Probably just 2.5 - 3 hours left on this. It's my favorite furry piece that I've done so far.


----------



## narutogod123 (Jun 11, 2019)

WIP


----------



## Lorim (Jun 11, 2019)

Stabilizer? Ain't nobody got time for that!

Boy this is messy, but I love where this is heading, considering that this entire image consists of things I've never seriously attempted before. Wing-arm thingies, digitigrade legs, prehensile feet, background (later foreground), color, clouds (they take *forever* to do), full body... gonna be interesting to paint the rest and fiddle around with subsurface scattering on the wing membranes.


----------



## Croc and Roll (Jun 17, 2019)

I'm working on a realistic drawing of my sona taking a selfie, which is coming out rather... nightmarish (but not quite as nightmarish as the actual selfie I'm using as a reference for the body). 
Got a looong way to go.


----------



## Water Draco (Jun 26, 2019)

Well I'm back working on my character Draco. This is the closest I have been available to achieve to drawing what I have in my imagination. Still a long way to go but putting the effort in is worth it. 

*Now to unceremony force my latest WIP on you all*


----------



## littlefurryclub (Jun 26, 2019)

a long way to go but its a start


----------



## FIlth Bat (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## TR273 (Jun 28, 2019)

I was going to post this a while ago but I forgot.


 
Finished piece.


----------



## DRGN Juno (Jul 1, 2019)

Slowly improving, I'm starting to get the hang of perspective again.


----------



## Light-Hooves (Jul 1, 2019)

A quick sketch, 

 Antlers are hard, critique away.


----------



## FIlth Bat (Jul 2, 2019)

Kinda finished this surrealism piece. Will probably go back and touch it up a bit. So maybe it isn't finished. *cries forever*


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 6, 2019)

Wasting time on a study


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 7, 2019)

and nearly done.


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 7, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 65245
> 
> and nearly done.



That's sooooooo good! *jealous (I need to practice so much more)*


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 7, 2019)

OK so I made the time today to try and work on my character. My main objective this time was with trying to get things proportionally correct and to try and figure out how to achieve the digitgrade look. This time being a side view.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Jul 8, 2019)

I’m going to finish this page today.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## DRGN Juno (Jul 16, 2019)

Another sketch piece. This one's the most complex I've done so far, and I definitely feel like I'm making progress as far as grasping perspective and proportioning.

Digitizing, however, remains a roadblock. I just can't seem to get the feel of using a tablet.






Juno's drunk face was much harder to get than I thought it would be.

E1: After some trial and error, I've found an inking technique that accomplishes something other than frustrating myself. Downside is that it takes a while to do anything substantial. Now, to figure out lighting, shadows, details, and an appropriate background.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Croc and Roll (Jul 20, 2019)

Decided to draw Inkling because I just started playing her in Smash.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Thechocolatedrop (Jul 20, 2019)

This is just one of these Adoptable-like things I make on another website.
I was just drawing this one for fun.



Spoiler


----------



## DRGN Juno (Jul 22, 2019)

I drew a dragon attacking a castle.


----------



## Light-Hooves (Jul 22, 2019)

been playing around with manga style screentones, happy with it so far.


----------



## Croc and Roll (Jul 23, 2019)

Update on my Inkling:






There are two big mistakes that I don't want to fix right now because I'd have to merge several layers...


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Succulent (Aug 1, 2019)

Ref wip for my new sona


----------



## Light-Hooves (Aug 6, 2019)

had a go at a Canine, getting there.


----------



## hannah-j (Aug 6, 2019)

ah hi


----------



## taromomo (Aug 7, 2019)

Did a very quick sketch trying to figure out some original characters of mine! want to eventually play with more shapes and style so they look more unique...


----------



## Succulent (Aug 7, 2019)

Design concept/WIP


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 7, 2019)

Beautiful art!


----------



## Tanek Xavier (Aug 7, 2019)

Hey, all. Lovely work I'm seein' in here!  Lots of awesome and talented artists!

Here's a bit of my own work..  I delve mostly into fantasy and Sci-fi.


----------



## Tanek Xavier (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## bizaripher (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## HyperPolka (Aug 17, 2019)

gonna put some watercolor on this girl
it's a double WIP as she is also my fursona and I'm not certain about some details, so her appearance, style, accessories and behavior are being built too :3


----------



## foussiremix (Aug 17, 2019)

Working on a drawing of my main fursonas.
Gonna scan it when its done and finish it digitally.


----------



## Water Draco (Aug 17, 2019)

Old badge versus new badge.

Little by little over time and I learn more as I draw my character is slowly developing. 
My character is still a WIP but I now have a new badge that I am very pleased with.

On the left is the old one and on the right is the new one.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 17, 2019)

fucking mess


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Godzilla (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 18, 2019)

@Godzilla fucking nice


----------



## Axel Lionhart (Aug 19, 2019)

@Godzilla well done


----------



## Succulent (Aug 22, 2019)

Gosh what am I even doing??

hopefully going to be a Scottish wild cat/highland cow adopt


----------



## BestiaRegina (Aug 22, 2019)

I decided to re-watch Mahoutsukai no Yome, and I really like the fire sprites <3 Decided that some fanart wouldn't hurt :3
Still a rough WIP, but I'm already quite happy with the overall anatomy~


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## Water Draco (Aug 24, 2019)

Much drawing and rubbing out working on my character.


----------



## Cosmic-FS (Aug 25, 2019)

A ref sheet I'm doing for myself. I have never touched digital but I can watercolor


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Sasha_Fzknv (Sep 2, 2019)

Hello there.
Actually I have a WIP about a shark girl, and streaming it.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168356541587697664Hope you like her


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## cerulean_blues (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## TR273 (Sep 11, 2019)

Inspired by listening to Imelda May's song 'Hellfire Club'.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## foussiremix (Sep 19, 2019)

Something I work on that will prolly take long to make.
Yall I had to flipping redraw lykaon coz I messed up his head sksksksk.
Since I will add my other sonas, it will take ages till its done.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 19, 2019)

I'm putting the duct tape on my suit head now.


----------



## Light-Hooves (Sep 20, 2019)

Had a go at cell shading, not tried before.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## RadioactibeMint (Sep 21, 2019)

Welp. Anyone knows anime?  More progress can be seen here: Join the Mint's Little Brigade Discord Server!


----------



## Sasha_Fzknv (Sep 26, 2019)

Hello there!
I'm working on a fan art in paper,  just trying to get some patrons and repair my PC. 
www.patreon.com/red_vxn 




Champagne from J. Bernal
Hope you like her


----------



## MyCrimsonDahlia (Sep 28, 2019)

www.furaffinity.net: A Work In Progress by MyCrimsonDahlia
I really hope the image goes through, but if not I posted the link as well!


----------



## Croc and Roll (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## AJ Woofless (Oct 2, 2019)

Gazelle is packin.


----------



## TR273 (Oct 5, 2019)

Finished this one


----------



## Munch D. Terelli (Oct 7, 2019)

This is interesting 

I got this guy



 

(Most of my things start with a lined paper doodle that then gets hacked up on the computer)
and I started cleaning him up to paint before realizing, oh no it's a REALLY BORING drawing

so now this is happening



 

trying out a complementary color value underpainting. He won't be blue when he's done


----------



## Ace412 (Oct 8, 2019)

Very much a WIP...but then again I’m really not so good an artist. Maybe someone can recommend someone to make it good? LoL


----------



## Ace412 (Oct 8, 2019)

My other girl Ryza


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 8, 2019)

Pretty proud of it but it isnt done yet.


----------



## whalesbone (Oct 12, 2019)

i'm designing my next tattoo (whalesbone, haha) and i just need to vent about how much i _love _dotwork but _hate_ actually doing it


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 12, 2019)

whalesbone said:


> i'm designing my next tattoo (whalesbone, haha) and i just need to vent about how much i _love _dotwork but _hate_ actually doing it



I love stippling and pointilism.


----------



## SOTNAS (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## SheeraArt (Oct 27, 2019)

Initially, this should be a werewolf. Now it is a mystical creature of an uknown species with weird character traits - love and agression included (please don't ask why)


----------



## Dream_Merchant (Nov 3, 2019)

Personal piece in progress.

Anyone that knows World of Warcraft may recognize the OC that inspired this - basically it's the Dragon Aspect Alexstrasza, but in a tiger form.


----------



## Dream_Merchant (Nov 9, 2019)

Some progress made on Dragon Aspect in tiger form.


----------



## foussiremix (Nov 10, 2019)

This is gonna take long


----------



## Babybear_Di (Nov 12, 2019)

Hi every one i need some help with prisin of THIS ART.I will be glad for every unser.
And here some of my  WIP to fit the topic xD  :


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Nov 13, 2019)

Meow! Had to finish it by drawing the whole body and coloring it too! But it just stopped there... Dont know if I should say it a WIP or not... :/


----------



## Amibo (Nov 15, 2019)

Babybear_Di said:


> Hi every one i need some help with prisin of THIS ART.I will be glad for every unser.
> And here some of my  WIP to fit the topic xD  :
> View attachment 75108 View attachment 75109


I see LOTS of potential in this, I would love to see the completed version of second work! Thee blue flowers looks pretty in composition!


----------



## fluffix_jacks (Nov 17, 2019)

whalesbone said:


> i'm designing my next tattoo (whalesbone, haha) and i just need to vent about how much i _love _dotwork but _hate_ actually doing it


Whoa this is really cool! I'm getting my first tattoo tomorrow  Dotwork seems like a pain to do but it looks awesome!



SheeraArt said:


> Initially, this should be a werewolf. Now it is a mystical creature of an uknown species with weird character traits - love and agression included (please don't ask why)
> View attachment 74014


This design is SICK. I love it! They look like a total badass.



Fallowfox said:


>


I'm jealous of your use of color in this lol.. It looks really nice.


----------



## fluffix_jacks (Nov 17, 2019)

This is my first attempt at drawing my fursona. He's a jackalope. This is def not the final linework lol just a sketch to figure out where everything goes. Really not used to digital art yet but surprisingly happy with it so far


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 17, 2019)

fluffix_jacks said:


> Whoa this is really cool! I'm getting my first tattoo tomorrow  Dotwork seems like a pain to do but it looks awesome!
> 
> 
> This design is SICK. I love it! They look like a total badass.
> ...



Thankyou fluffix, I never actually finished that drawing though.


----------



## SheeraArt (Nov 17, 2019)

fluffix_jacks said:


> This design is SICK. I love it! They look like a total badass.


Thank you for the praise^^ Yeah, it is indeed a badass^^


----------



## fluffix_jacks (Nov 17, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Thankyou fluffix, I never actually finished that drawing though.


Well what you do have is really cool. I'd be excited to see it if you do ever finish it


----------



## Babybear_Di (Nov 18, 2019)

Amibo said:


> I see LOTS of potential in this, I would love to see the completed version of second work! Thee blue flowers looks pretty in composition!


Thank you, i will post it later.It's my art trade.
First one is more important,because it is order.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 18, 2019)

I've cut out most of the bits of fur for my birb head


----------



## Deathless (Nov 18, 2019)

The boy.


----------



## Amibo (Nov 20, 2019)

Babybear_Di said:


> Thank you, i will post it later.It's my art trade.
> First one is more important,because it is order.


Oh! that makes sense!


----------



## Light-Hooves (Nov 24, 2019)

A quick Husky sketch, any comments appreciated. Light Hooves.


----------



## Pulmocean (Nov 27, 2019)

YCH sketch, in progress!


----------



## Pulmocean (Nov 29, 2019)

Just a quick sketch!


----------



## Lustthou (Nov 30, 2019)

Munch D. Terelli said:


> This is interesting
> 
> I got this guy
> 
> ...




Uoulll, I love how i use your colors s2


----------



## Babybear_Di (Nov 30, 2019)

it,s done and i'm kinddna proud of it:


----------



## Pulmocean (Dec 2, 2019)

new finished ych~


----------



## Pulmocean (Dec 3, 2019)

new art: hazbin hotel!!


----------



## pinkyandclyde (Dec 3, 2019)

this is my most recent wip! dani from "midsommar".


----------



## pinkyandclyde (Dec 3, 2019)

and my other one haha


----------



## SoniatheSquishy (Dec 6, 2019)

Suffering trying to figure out what I wanna do to make her arm look better, and this is only a first pass but still


----------



## Light-Hooves (Dec 9, 2019)

A quick deer sketch, tring to improve my shading and colour pallet. LH


----------



## Lxbo (Dec 25, 2019)

I just posted this but couldn't figure out how to post the process GIF so I thought I'd post it there

www.furaffinity.net: Pinky pew pew by Lxbo






​


----------



## Babybear_Di (Dec 26, 2019)

I decided to draw the unhappy new year greeting card. For those who wish the worst XD




Maybe I should make a series of obscene "children's" postcards ? Here is one finished:


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Dec 26, 2019)

I'm working on a character sheet. Doing it traditionally first and then I'll do it digitally later. 
It's mostly focusing on head angles and expressions since that would give me the most trouble.
I know that there are some anatomical and proportional issues that I gotta fix in post. For example, in the bottom left, I gotta tuck his head a little deeper to get the effect I want.
Critique is welcome.


----------



## larigot (Jan 6, 2020)

A sketch of a rat-man, for reference for a game asset.


----------



## paperflesh (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Light-Hooves (Jan 14, 2020)

My latest attempt at shading, any advice / critique welcome


----------



## Light-Hooves (Jan 15, 2020)

Reworked the eyes some. LH


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 19, 2020)

There's some nice stuff in here. :3


----------



## Succulent (Jan 23, 2020)

Friendship is magic


----------



## narutogod123 (Jan 29, 2020)

Sketch


----------



## Pulmocean (Jan 31, 2020)

Finished YCH


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 2, 2020)

Now we ruins it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 7, 2020)

Fursuit progress since last May


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## BirdLittle (Feb 12, 2020)

base sketch done, must colour and ink now!


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## TR273 (Feb 21, 2020)

Quick pencil sketch.


----------



## TR273 (Feb 21, 2020)

Inked, I just need to scan it properly, clean it up and add the colour.


----------



## TR273 (Feb 21, 2020)

And finished!


----------



## Kwalla T Koala (Feb 23, 2020)

Working on this pic of a very relaxed giraffe doing yoga XD
I've gotten so far as STARTING to color in the line art, but I dont have the file with me rn.
The lineart was crazy annoying to clean up in Ai tho. I didn't ink it before I scanned it so image trace picked up a lot of the grey....
Learned that lesson for good lol.


----------



## Pulmocean (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## zesketch (Mar 7, 2020)

I’m super new to this fandom. This is the first picture I’ve ever done for it! A couple of original characters of mine... might change things up for the cat on the left. constructive criticism plz and thank you!


----------



## FlannelFox (Mar 14, 2020)

Big part of a sketch page that's not done yet. Still playing with style, and first time dealing with odd perspective- I kinda like him


----------



## MissNook (Mar 14, 2020)

This is the mostly finished sketch of an art trade I'm doing with Bxb777 ^^


----------



## Hedax (Mar 15, 2020)

Art trade WIP


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 15, 2020)

This is a conflict composition of rival air forces in my fictional universe.

Need to work on the BG and that split line but I doubt it'll ever be finished...


----------



## Pulmocean (Mar 19, 2020)

Fortnite skin fanart is in progress!


----------



## paperflesh (Mar 21, 2020)

big kitty cat


----------



## maen (Mar 27, 2020)

I'm working on adding better light, details, etc. But figured I could post the WIP. It's a lot bigger on my computer.


----------



## creamyfox (Mar 27, 2020)

maen said:


> I'm working on adding better light, details, etc. But figured I could post the WIP. It's a lot bigger on my computer.
> 
> View attachment 83508


Nice but the ears look uncompleted. I think you should put more details on it ^^


----------



## maen (Mar 27, 2020)

creamyfox said:


> Nice but the ears look uncompleted. I think you should put more details on it ^^



Oh yes, definitely. The jacket needs some work too, the scarf, the fur lining the jacket... Just a lot of work in general. I might post another progress shot later on today.


EDIT:

Okay, I generally dislike double-posting. So here is the next progress photo! After this, I'm calling it quits for today. I think this will be finished tomorrow? Perhaps.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 28, 2020)

Sewing is all done. Time to learn how to shave and glue.


----------



## maen (Mar 28, 2020)

Another progress shot! This will be the last one, since the next evolution will just be the finished illustration.






(Look at all the layers. I usually like to just do one layer, but sometimes, needs must.)

The finished image will be seen here: [FA]

Or rather, here is the completed version.


----------



## lofi_life (Apr 4, 2020)

My Rei furry sketch. Hope you like it :3


----------



## Pulmocean (Apr 9, 2020)

Furry request done!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 9, 2020)

Birb head has been shaven down. All that's left now is to glue *nervously adjusts collar*


----------



## lofi_life (Apr 9, 2020)

Tifa fanart!


----------



## Hedax (Apr 10, 2020)

I hope I can finish it tomorrow...


----------



## lofi_life (Apr 10, 2020)

*Hedax*
Keep it up! Cool sketch :3
Lola bunny request. Hope you like it!


----------



## Babybear_Di (Apr 12, 2020)

Here my new work for ych. How do you like it?
Does this catch your eyes?


----------



## Canopus the Dreamer (Apr 14, 2020)

Not necessary furry related art, but I am drawing propaganda posters for an original setting.

I haven't started the images yet, just the text. This has framed the space I can draw in.

I am hoping to get this finished in the next day or 2.

Hopefully my German is not to rusty and is correct.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 14, 2020)

Birb head is complete!









Now I have to decide if I want to make the wings or tail next


----------



## lofi_life (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Niku16 (Apr 18, 2020)

Working on a couple things~


----------



## Inanis (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## lofi_life (Apr 20, 2020)

My latest work!



Userpage of lofi_life -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Koli (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm currently working on these two for school at the same time - the same thing, but first painted (in the end I'll get rid of the lines) and the second with cell shading.
I still have more work to do on this, especially the painted version since I recently started.


----------



## Water Draco (Apr 23, 2020)

Still struggling with trying to draw my character so I given using a character reference a go.



 
I suggest that you check out Zhivagod on the main site for the character references that they produce.


----------



## Keefur (May 1, 2020)

A little parody piece I did for a friend over on the Prey vs Prey thread.


----------



## Water Draco (May 1, 2020)

So tried cleaning up lines and adding my colours.


----------



## maen (May 2, 2020)

Doing a bigger piece (involving a dragon, forest, etc), and one of the characters were too cute to be left alone in that wip... So I cut her out and put her in her own picture for the moment. Hope I can finish the rest tomorrow.



 

Can also be found here.


----------



## faepaintings (May 4, 2020)

Started this in february, don't know when I will even finish this...


----------



## fruitflyguy (May 13, 2020)

horsey guy doodle!


----------



## Fallowfox (May 17, 2020)

sketching


----------



## Uathúil (May 19, 2020)

I'm writing the script for a comic I wanna make and designing my fursona.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (May 22, 2020)

Yeah, I think things are turning out alright. Perspectives  a bit wonky but I can always fix it on post.


----------



## Garshasp (May 22, 2020)

Almost done!  Just need to add the last layer, the fish!


----------



## Arishipshape (May 23, 2020)

Shovel Knight observing Sara (from Ranch Rush) farming


----------



## Arishipshape (May 26, 2020)

“Finished” work (was super lazy on the hands and sky but whatever)


----------



## QueenTalley (May 26, 2020)

Commission piece I'm working on! Gentle critiques welcomed!


----------



## Pogo (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Artifex670 (Jun 3, 2020)

Behold ! My next Animation project which no one ever wanted and no one will ever watch ! XD


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 3, 2020)

Good stuff here guys.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 3, 2020)

Pogo said:


> View attachment 87619


At first I thought it was a whip lmao


----------



## Pogo (Jun 3, 2020)

Sarachaga said:


> At first I thought it was a whip lmao


Thats its 2nd function. *whip crack*


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 7, 2020)

Drawing moomins.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Marcl (Jun 7, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 87816


He's giving me the look!

But seriously, looks intriguing. I'm interested to see the final product.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 7, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 87816


Very cool :0


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Jun 7, 2020)

This is the best I've painted in the last month.
By the way, I drew this with my claws.


----------



## Nocturnia (Jun 9, 2020)

_A premade piece that I've been working on.



_


----------



## Artifex670 (Jun 9, 2020)

My next Animation Project - Alpha Cyfur


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 10, 2020)

I'm trying to learn how to paint like my brother does.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 12, 2020)

Mehr Moomin


----------



## CreatureOfHabit (Jun 12, 2020)

WIP featuring my first D&D character from wayyyy back and my first-ever adopted character. I've been working on this for over a week now, but it'll be going on hiatus while I work on commissions ; v ;  There is a sort of loose story behind the picture, at least in my head, but it's kinda abstract and only really makes sense if you know the characters, lol.


----------



## Sylvard (Jun 12, 2020)

Hi! Is it too late to post a WIP here? I'm new to posting like...anywhere haha. Would love some feedback before I start finalizing!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 14, 2020)

I tend to get de-motivated past the point I finish lineworks, and this one wasn't an exception.... Guess it won't be done for eternity, lol



Spoiler



The concept is a bionical-mechanical weapon to stand against magical beast, as featured in my universe. 

In this pic, the one on the left is a tank, and the one on the right is a beast as fierce and dangerous as a tank.





Furrium said:


> This is the best I've painted in the last month.
> By the way, I drew this with my claws.
> 
> View attachment 87827



Good to see someone else drawing with their claws UwU

Fella clawer!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Rawnight (Jun 17, 2020)

working on my new fursona!!! she doesn't have a name yet, but she's a wolverine


----------



## dahbastard (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi.  I have been on FA for a while.  Here is my current WIP.




My FA page:
Userpage of DahBastard -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Thanks.


----------



## Rawnight (Jun 19, 2020)

she's coming along reeeeally nicely!!


----------



## dahbastard (Jun 19, 2020)

I admire her muscle tone.  Also, I was unaware of that program.  I have been looking to get back into digitally painting things.


Rawnight said:


> she's coming along reeeeally nicely!!


----------



## Rawnight (Jun 19, 2020)

dahbastard said:


> I admire her muscle tone.  Also, I was unaware of that program.  I have been looking to get back into digitally painting things.



thank you so much!! and YES i love firealpaca, the best part is that it's completely free to use. there's tons of brush sets around dA and other places that you can download as well! can't reccomend it enough, it's comparable to clip studio which is on my old computer (i still need to transfer my account over to this one LOL)


----------



## ChozetsuDynamisch (Jun 21, 2020)

And here's mine the DeviantArt version of the page 2 of my comic, The Speedster's Fury




Critques might be welcome here or via sent a note to me...


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## ChozetsuDynamisch (Jun 21, 2020)

The moutain art looks great, but it's actually big for a email itself.


----------



## kitsunekoneko (Jun 22, 2020)

did this sketch yesterday, looking to start painting and coloring today. I'm kinda looking to get it redlined cause the legs - or _something _- just don't sit right with me!


----------



## Light-Hooves (Jun 25, 2020)

A doggy, just trying out different styles. Any comments/critique welcome.


----------



## Lucidic (Jun 25, 2020)

Out of desperation, I decided to commit what I consider to be a sinful act against another fandom: creating furry fan art out of non-furry characters.

But it's significantly less sinful than turning non-furry characters into ponies so I can't say I feel guilty for it. Couple of anatomy issues I need to fix, though.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 30, 2020)

www.furaffinity.net: Northern world by Fallowfox


----------



## MoonriseLotus (Jul 9, 2020)

Working on Travis Touchdown for my partner's birthday!


----------



## cYbEr_PaNdA (Oct 13, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


>


I'm in LOVE <3


----------



## cYbEr_PaNdA (Oct 13, 2020)

Such beautiful works everyone post here ^^


----------



## pastelbomber (Oct 13, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> That's what I'm painting in stolen moments at the moment.


This is gorgeous! Whoa.


----------



## Banana Shake (Oct 14, 2020)

Commission I'm working at the moment


----------



## VileKeyKeeper (Oct 16, 2020)

I tend to work on several pieces at the same time, jumping back and forth between them 
So here are all the thing I'm working on currently, all of them being owed things, from commissions to raffle prizes (and a veeery old request in the bottom right corner)


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 17, 2020)

pastelbomber said:


> This is gorgeous! Whoa.



I finished/(ruined?) these both a while ago; you can see them on my gallery.


----------



## RyuokoWolf (Oct 21, 2020)

Working on my new ref sheet!


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 25, 2020)

Brain fog is finally beginning to clear...

Gonna try animating this later on. Assuming I ever get it finished.


----------



## Koli (Oct 29, 2020)

I'm currently doing few drawings and this is a wip of my character Hithik <3 I might take longer on him since I'm thinking of changing his design a bit, but also trying some kinda new type of shading that I would like, so right now I just put it really quickly.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Oct 29, 2020)

Trying something different than what I usually do. Playing with digital painting again and trying a detailed background.


----------



## Babybear_Di (Oct 31, 2020)

TemetNosce88 said:


> View attachment 92475
> 
> Trying something different than what I usually do. Playing with digital painting again and trying a detailed background.


I tried some interior too! It was really challenging.
 It's sqwized a little to resize but even so i am proud of it


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 1, 2020)

Koli said:


> I'm currently doing few drawings and this is a wip of my character Hithik <3 I might take longer on him since I'm thinking of changing his design a bit, but also trying some kinda new type of shading that I would like, so right now I just put it really quickly.
> View attachment 92474


This is really cute.


----------



## tizy izumy (Nov 2, 2020)

very cool


----------



## lofi_life (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Koli (Nov 4, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> This is really cute.


Thank you very much!

I haven't finished the dragon yet as I was doing other drawings but I also started drawing this doggo, wanted to try something more painterly and like how it's turning out so far:






lofi_life said:


>


And wow, I absolutely love how it's turning out, especially the blue light is very atmospheric and really nice work on the face!


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Lira Miraeta (Nov 13, 2020)

I've been drawing this for ages, I just have to render. This is the first time I have done such a detailed background.


----------



## Siamkhan (Nov 14, 2020)

First posting on forum! I hope nudity's okay...


----------



## GlitterFog (Nov 15, 2020)

I'm in the progress of switching my character art to 3D and I think I finally more or less found a texture painting style I enjoy.  Those are 100% flat rendered with light and shadows painted in. Can't wait to take the rest of the mesh to Substance Painter and see how it works out!
Normally I'm doing totally realistic assets for a game engine, so I'm learning a ton of new stuff with this stylized thing.


----------



## Golecko (Nov 21, 2020)

An old WIP of mine :3


----------



## RyuokoWolf (Nov 22, 2020)

Sketches for the winners of my raffle


----------



## Banana Shake (Nov 30, 2020)

Working on a tarot card style thing rn


----------



## VileKeyKeeper (Dec 4, 2020)

Working on a commission, just finished the flat colors <3

So excited to get to the shading part


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 5, 2020)

Another thing to never finish.


----------



## Pigsy (Dec 6, 2020)

Some Cyberpunk2077 inspired Art. She’s supposed to apply fur to her artificial arm with some sort of brush. I think the arm got a bit too long but I like it composition-wise and since it’s not a real limp I’ll just leave it this way.
I’ve you got any feedback/remarks, just go ahead.



CoffeeCat_ said:


> View attachment 93189


Nice facial expression. Sells the struggle well.


----------



## Huglust (Dec 6, 2020)

first time i ever drew an anthro with wings


----------



## Tytysi (Dec 6, 2020)

Struggling to find motivation for this one!


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Tytysi (Jan 2, 2021)

Ayyooo I finished it. ;w;










						A Bit Tied Up by Tytysi
					

Tytysi finds himself in a a predicament at the hands of everyone's favorite antagonist- Bishek. I have to wander what's next!? ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## WildKitFox (Jan 4, 2021)

Hi all! I'm new to this thread, and have been enjoying looking through some of the works and progress you've all made! It's inspired me to share my latest project I'm working on. I won't share the full image just yet, since it's NSFW, but I thought I'd share a cropped one for now. The full one will eventually be posted to my FA. Thanks for looking!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 4, 2021)

I've been away from my computer for around a month, seeing my family over Christmas but I had an idea for an OC inspired by a very old draft of my main fursona. 

I haven't nailed many of the details down but here's my thoughts so far:
Species: Oncilla (Melanistic Variant) 
Sex: Female (Intentionally Androgynous however) 
Personality: Impulsive, loud (Basically the antithesis of my fursona) 
Scale: Smol animal. Oncillas are like a quarter of the weight of housecats



This was done on my phone



When I was getting my pfp done as a request on reddit the guy also decided to throw art of my other character in as a freebie (He needed characters for practise, I gave him both. I assumed he'd only done my PFP but then I got this one too). It's nailed most of the features and refined them too - with the exception of the ponytail. I wasn't quite sure how to draw one and that clearly meant it got lost in translation, so to speak.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 6, 2021)

I finally started painting my furson, I love this unfinished version, it looks pretty ominous. Hehe.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 14, 2021)

I did a template for a user on the reddit yesterday. Never done one before and I had to use my phone instead of my usual desktop (again) because of my current situation with lockdown and all. 

She promptly deleted her account but if you bump into any similar looking Iberian Lynxes tell them I said hi. Didn't do any hair because I wanted to leave that up to their interpretation 

Might be slightly hard to see on dark mode


----------



## WildKitFox (Jan 18, 2021)

Well, here is an update on my current project. Still gonna play around with the lineart, and try to refine it here and there, but thought I would share where it's at! The full work is NSFW, and will be posted to my FA When I complete it, but until then, here is a cropped version. I'm eager to keep improving my art, so if you have any comments or recommendations, I'd love to hear them!


----------



## DrifterJellybean (Jan 18, 2021)

I have WIPs dating as far back as 2009.
As of writing, there is a huuuuuuuuge folder with over three terabytes of stuff I've started over the years but never managed to finish.
Life happens. :B


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 18, 2021)

Borb Sitar! I'm counting it as a work in progress because I sent it to a maker to turn into a real instrument.


----------



## WildKitFox (Jan 19, 2021)

Got some flats on it now!


----------



## Faustus (Jan 25, 2021)

STILL trying to find a suitable hairstyle for her


----------



## Saokymo (Jan 25, 2021)

Faustus said:


> STILL trying to find a suitable hairstyle for her



A classic beehive style, obviously!
Jokes aside, I think she’d work well with some sort of bun/updo hairstyle, to play off other shapes in her character silhouett.


----------



## Saokymo (Jan 25, 2021)

WIP of a Dandy Lion. I was going to try making this into a shirt design but wasn’t quite sure how to finish it cos I want to keep it to just one or two colors at the most.


----------



## GentleButter (Jan 26, 2021)

I'm bad at anthro so far, so I tried leaning more toward how I draw people. Do you think she's too "people" and not enough "goat"?


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jan 26, 2021)

Yeah, I liked every post I saw here somewhere from page 17. Rather than spamming, I meant to express my respects on every artists going in progress. Cuz I myself can't keep up even with my own progressions on arts...










						Stray Cat Terry by StrayCat-Terry
					

野良猫テリー




					www.furaffinity.net
				




Maybe I'm too lazy that I actually began to use AI coloring... Getting over laziness is not easy for me.. XpX


----------



## Faustus (Jan 26, 2021)

Saokymo said:


> WIP of a Dandy Lion.


The dandelion lapel pin is a cute visual pun there.


----------



## GentleButter (Jan 26, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> I'm bad at anthro so far, so I tried leaning more toward how I draw people. Do you think she's too "people" and not enough "goat"?
> View attachment 100057


----------



## Saokymo (Jan 28, 2021)

WIP line art for my kiddo dressed up as BoTW Link. I don‘t usually do fan art like this, but will happily make an exception to make my kid happy!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 28, 2021)

@CoffeeCat_ stop giving me strange feelings I don't understand. >:{


----------



## GentleButter (Feb 11, 2021)

CoffeeCat_ said:


> Drawing some derp x2
> View attachment 100912


@CoffeeCat_ 
Do you mind if I ask what brush set you're using? I love your line work


----------



## SaucySnow (Feb 13, 2021)

Just practicing some painting in Krita. Really enjoying the process so far.



Finished: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/40615543/


----------



## Pomorek (Feb 13, 2021)

Before Christmas I started working on a themed group shot. Unfortunately, I never did such huge group shots before, and it turned out too big project to finish on time. And as the job has (predictably) picked up after the New Year, I couldn't finish it in January either. It kind of stopped being relevant and will have to wait until next Christmas. Just hope I'll be able to start working on it early enough then!


----------



## cybermarmoset (Feb 14, 2021)

Happy Valentine's Day everyone! 
Meet overshare-bear @u@'


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 17, 2021)

I've been teaching myself bodily proportions by using those mannequin apps for a base. I already did my secondary character so I'm currently working on my primary. It also gave me a chance to update her design. 

Just gotta finish the feet, shade, add details and tidy up. The last one took me two hours so it should take another one to finish this.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm doing some art of both my OCs next to each other and I finished one so here we go

I've been experimenting with lighting and watercolours and good god she looks good

The trade off is she took like three times longer to draw.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 20, 2021)

CoffeeCat_ said:


> A small update
> View attachment 102258


Cute!


----------



## esperchild (Feb 22, 2021)

A WIP of my character Kaelem. He's the main of a comic I'm slowly but surely writing.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 24, 2021)

I got some art recently of my fursona in some pyjamas but I mistook them for a fancy dress lmao so I'm doing that now, especially since someone posted another lynx in a similar dress on /r/furry, which I've used as reference to make sure I'm not fucking it up. 

I'm also using it to experiment somewhat, mostly with texturing and digitigrade feet. I also think I've done the ears super well here.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Feb 28, 2021)

Only my second attempt at a bird's head.




Also serves as the basis of a new character of mine, just wondering what else I could do with this particular piece.


----------



## Hitaka5Ever (Mar 6, 2021)

Upgrading an old comic from 2015-16 by my gf and I. Shading in progress (just placement right now, I change to multiply and the opacity when I'm done)

(Click image for better resolution; redirects to my Sta.sh on DA)


----------



## Succulent (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## just.chillin (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## VileKeyKeeper (Mar 13, 2021)

Working on a raffle prize~


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 13, 2021)

Finally got an idea for something.


----------



## Kuuro (Mar 15, 2021)

I kinda hit a wall with this one, I don't really have any idea how to shade / color fur 

And here I experiment with developing a more toony style...


----------



## Succulent (Mar 15, 2021)

Dreadlocks!!


----------



## Succulent (Mar 18, 2021)

Hellhound?

Update:


----------



## VinceDots (Apr 5, 2021)

I hope this doesnt end up as a "bite more than you can chew" situation


----------



## JayNiDogg (Apr 7, 2021)

I'm practicing drawing cute chibi


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Apr 7, 2021)

Just need to crisp and clean everything up.


----------



## WildKitFox (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi everyone! This is a link to my current project. It's NSFW, so I won't post it here, but check it out if you're interested! I'd appreciate any feedback!
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/41430192/


----------



## deleted (Apr 12, 2021)

here is the sketch layer of a little comic I'm working on


----------



## WildKitFox (Apr 13, 2021)

The completed image to my post from before. NSFW so linked here: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/41441795/#


----------



## Succulent (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## rachelmaduroart (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 17, 2021)

Occasionally I get a reaction to some ancient thing I drew 2 years ago on this thread and it reminds me that once upon a time I used to art.


----------



## Erix (Apr 20, 2021)

Wow, everyone’s work here is so impressive o.o


----------



## WildKitFox (Apr 23, 2021)

Oh, I forgot to upload this one. I'm calling it completed now. I'm really trying to learn shading and highlights, and probably take on more challenging projects than I should. It's a cropped version of the NSFW one posted on my FA here: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/41520880/
I'd love to hear what you all think!


----------



## DreadfulCanine (Apr 24, 2021)

I'm drawing a gargoyle to get used to my new drawing tablet


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Apr 27, 2021)

I really, really like this aesthetic of intense black shadows and bold lines right now.


----------



## Neeoray (May 2, 2021)

Working on my cheetah model~


----------



## Klox (May 4, 2021)

dropping by to show some stuff im making :^3
its the base color, the goal is to make an oilpaint/comics style illustration for a novel (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧








EDIT : now witht the color dots..... its really boring to do O_O


----------



## Klox (May 4, 2021)

AAAnd i mixed everything





aaand then i did other things






its for a sciencefiction bookcover :3  it was long but im happy with the rendering !


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (May 10, 2021)

I'm making an art creator at Picrew! UwU

Meowies, it's really a complicated work even for just a simple headshot creator! QwQ

Edit: 
Yee! This one is the alpha version, rolls like an unfinished toy...









						퍼리수인메이커/Furry Maker/獸人製造器
					

(한/Eng/漢) Alpha 0.1.0 2021.05  @: chocolategoo55@gmail.com   <퍼리(수인) 메이커> 실험용으로 만든 메이커입니다, 추후 수정될 가능성이 있습니다. OwO • 개인 소장 가능. UwU • 출처 공유 동반하여 공유 가능. Ow<☆ • 무단 수정 금지. ÙnÚ • 상업적 이용 금지. ÙnÚ ※피드백이나 수정 허용 관련은 이메일 또는 FurAffinity 의 StrayCat-Terry 로 연락 부탁드립니다, 고맙습니당! ^w^ (수정 허용 시 비용 발생 가능)  <Furry...




					picrew.me


----------



## zenmaldita (May 11, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391777041750495237
I forgot I put the big enough cowboy in the sky and spooked myself


----------



## Lusaire (May 19, 2021)

I'm working on Lusaire's updated reference sheet currently! It'd gonna be a bit of a pain because he's so asymmetrical, I'll have to do side views of both sides instead of just one


----------



## Fallowfox (May 21, 2021)

Love the colours!


----------



## Darknessis (May 22, 2021)

_✧ I like the details and volumes in some of the works so much, it just takes your breath away!
I have a phased work going on now. Creeps slowly but stubbornly.) _


----------



## Seyliev3 (Jun 20, 2021)

Made this today.
Practicing a new art style


----------



## Succulent (Jun 22, 2021)

King Cheetah-corn in the works


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 24, 2021)

Always a treat to see new stuff posted to this thread.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jul 9, 2021)

I don’t think that one day I’ll finish this art, but it would be sad not to show it, at least in this form.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Snowcloud33 (Jul 16, 2021)

I’m no artist I’m only working on my avatar and I keep changing it once a week or so. But everyone here has crazy amazing art I wish I was that good. But here is my always a work in progress avatar


----------



## Succulent (Jul 20, 2021)

Albino Coyote


----------



## Morovoi (Jul 21, 2021)

I love lineart, I can draw it for many hours without fatigue ;w;


----------



## CoffeeCat_ (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## WildKitFox (Jul 27, 2021)

Here's my current WIP of my character Pyrrhi. Thought I'd sharer here. I've brought the image through flats and added a simple background, but intend to add shading and highlights, as well as some minor refinements here and there that still need to be done. I'd love to hear what anyone thinks!


----------



## WildKitFox (Jul 27, 2021)

I'm calling this one done for now. I may revisit it a little bit here and there down the road, but I'm eager to move on to new projects. I'd love to hear what you think!


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jul 31, 2021)

A bit atypical style for me.


----------



## Sven Solitude (Aug 2, 2021)

WildKitFox said:


> I'm calling this one done for now. I may revisit it a little bit here and there down the road, but I'm eager to move on to new projects. I'd love to hear what you think!
> View attachment 117185


You must have spent a lot of time on this painting. The way you handled the colors and the effects gives it a warm feel. Your character and the scenery fit very well together.
I'm not a good critic, haha, but I can say I love what you did here.  I would definitely be interested in your upcoming projects if you decide to share them in the future. :3


----------



## WildKitFox (Aug 2, 2021)

> You must have spent a lot of time on this painting. The way you handled the colors and the effects gives it a warm feel. Your character and the scenery fit very well together.
> I'm not a good critic, haha, but I can say I love what you did here.  I would definitely be interested in your upcoming projects if you decide to share them in the future. :3


Aww, thank you so much! I did spend a good bit of time on this one! I'm glad the colors came out looking okay, as I normally struggle pretty bad with color selection. I'm colorblind, so I actually have a tendency to use very saturated colors. I'm working on a couple new projects now, so I'll be sure to upload some WIP in the future! Again, thank you so much! I really appreciate hearing feedback!


----------



## Morovoi (Aug 3, 2021)

I am trying now to try other drawing styles and this is one of my attempts c:


----------



## Morovoi (Aug 3, 2021)

I am also trying to use different brush settings and paint my D&D party :>


----------



## Pogo (Aug 3, 2021)

I've gotten much better at coding within gameboy studio. :3


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 3, 2021)

Pogo said:


> I've gotten much better at coding within gameboy studio. :3


This looks like something I'd play. Nice work.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 5, 2021)

Morovoi said:


> I am also trying to use different brush settings and paint my D&D party :>View attachment 117644


I spot the furry. :}


----------



## Morovoi (Aug 5, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I spot the furry. :}


Yes, she is my friend - tabaxi :>
She really love cats~


----------



## tuxedo_fish (Aug 5, 2021)

In-progress traceover model of a Flight Rising Imperial dragon, for some mixed-media art I'm working on.

ETA:


----------



## Rhenn (Aug 8, 2021)

I love the incorporation of 3D! It's always cool to see FR artwork~






I've been working on this one for a little while now; it's coming along slowly but I want to put a proper effort in. These are two WoF fantribe dragons (Moor/Hollowwings) drawn for an event (that's since passed, whoops!)


----------



## Darknessis (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Morovoi (Aug 14, 2021)

I am thinking about the idea of distorted dryads or dread riders :>


----------



## Librho (Aug 16, 2021)

Trying my hand at animation ^^


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Aug 19, 2021)

It took a lot of time and effort, but now I have to paint with watercolors.


----------



## Sven Solitude (Aug 19, 2021)

Lira Miraeta said:


> It took a lot of time and effort, but now I have to paint with watercolors.
> 
> View attachment 119007


Breathtaking! You put a lot of effort into the perspective and all the details. I'm looking forward to the finished piece.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Sep 17, 2021)

Sven Solitude said:


> Breathtaking! You put a lot of effort into the perspective and all the details. I'm looking forward to the finished piece.


Thank you, I finished it, you can see it on the FA page.)))


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Lira Miraeta (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Kuuro (Sep 30, 2021)

hey it's been a while but I've been learning some new drawing techniques... here's the most recent thing I've been working on, Vicar Amelia from Bloodborne. 




ive done a little bit of shading as well but I'm not quite sure about the look so I only have a preview


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Sep 30, 2021)

Been working on a ref for my Oncilla character, in order to flesh out her patterning and her clothing properly.


----------



## Punkedsolar (Oct 2, 2021)

Trying to work out a few more personal character sketches of my bunnies:


----------



## A1tar (Oct 2, 2021)

Some doodle art^^


----------



## Snipsy (Oct 10, 2021)

Fun experimenting with colours in this WIP!


----------



## VileKeyKeeper (Oct 12, 2021)

I've been obsessed with isometric scenes recently, so I decided to work on some isometric YCHs <3


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 13, 2021)

@Snipsy @VileKeyKeeper 

Oh my god you're both so talented.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## VileKeyKeeper (Oct 14, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> @Snipsy @VileKeyKeeper
> 
> Oh my god you're both so talented.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Nocte Leum (Oct 29, 2021)

WIP of a piece I'm doing something for my tabaxi druid/monk. Testing light sources before paining, this is the one I like the most


----------



## WildKitFox (Oct 29, 2021)

I've been trying to improve my landscape art lately, and I thought I'd share what I've currently been working on. It's a location in a story I've been writing for a while now. A university from a desert city set in an early civilization furry fantasy.


----------



## Mikuscreations (Nov 5, 2021)

Im curently working on some Wyvians! Never done these before! It's fun!


----------



## WildKitFox (Nov 8, 2021)

Here's my current WIP. She's a spooky goat witch. This has been a lot of fun to work on! It's still not quite finished, since I haven't done any shading yet, and the borealis needs some work still. The character is still largely just flat colors with little to no textures done. I'll post updates to this as I progress. This is my first attempt at drawing a goat character, and I'm pretty pleased with the results so far. Let me know what you think!


----------



## BadRoy (Nov 8, 2021)

Kuuro said:


> hey it's been a while but I've been learning some new drawing techniques... here's the most recent thing I've been working on, Vicar Amelia from Bloodborne.


Oh my gawd the detail is making my head spin (in a good way)

A friend stretches.


----------



## Chann3l-Chas3r (Nov 9, 2021)

I fell out of the MLP fandom like four years ago, but the announcement of G5 has dragged me back into Technicolor Horse Hell so I'm celebrating by drawing my fav character and best MLP villain / anti-hero, John DeLancie's fursona I mean, Discord:


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Nov 28, 2021)

posted this on DA


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Nov 29, 2021)

Working on some stuff for my FA page atm. ^^;


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 2, 2021)

I figure I give this update on that sketch. I sketch pretty light so might be a bit hard to see...^^;
Sorry about that.


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 4, 2021)

Where I am now, stopping for tonight kinda tired last night.
Now I have hay fever from dust so no process....
At less you can kinda see the true color now. lol


----------



## Praey_Tell (Dec 9, 2021)

Current WIP, my Fursona in a dress I might buy some day.  I don’t usually do backgrounds, but I want to start.


----------



## Praey_Tell (Dec 9, 2021)

First Sketch of new OC, Alexander(_Sasha, but in universe only people very close to him can use that nickname_). He’s a big grumpy Polar Bear and I love him  (_He’s not always shirtless, but I was feeling it for this picture_)


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Dec 16, 2021)

There are a few details left to finish and it will be complete.))
This is my first time drawing a reference, it turned out to be very difficult. But I like the result.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Dec 17, 2021)

Instead of finishing the job, I do a useless render and color correction, but it looks funny. I also don’t like the way the possum's back looks and I want to remake it, but I don’t know which change would be better.
And also her horns remind me of caramel candies.


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 18, 2021)

At the 7 hour mark now trying to get the background done and some other details. ^^;


----------



## VinceDots (Dec 21, 2021)

Something of my fursona for this season
Dont worry, he's wearing pants



Spoiler: WIIP


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 24, 2021)

So, the painting above is finish for the most part if you want to see it it's here.
I just add the stones after I move (if seller doesn't cop out on us with repairs)
otherwise some time after Christmas stuff is over it will be.








						°✵.｡.✰Goddess Grand Star Divina✰.｡.✵° by Savarin_Divin
					

╭. 8bitstarshon1PurpleCryatal8bitstarshon1 . .  . In this unrelenting, unwitting dream, that is the Ether. Where; all that reside lay ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				




I am working on them now it's "Showtime" staring Felicia from Darkstalkers.
I used to draw her for someone a lot, but it's almost been 10 years since then.
Figured, why not and see how much I have improved since then. I won't know until my stuff is out of storage all of my old work is there.
Right now, I just transfer my sketch onto my paper and now, I am making my palette for them. (never drew cute cats from the Darkstalkers though that the cat women turned into so that's a first)


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 25, 2021)

Here's the wip now, I'm blocing in some colors, always just looks meh lol.
But if I don't finish it how do I know if it's any good. xD


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Dec 26, 2021)

I have a fictional race, they are called dirgata. I decided to depict the routine of one of them. I also wanted to try new brushes. There is still a lot of work to be done.


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Jan 8, 2022)

My current wip is called "アカシア" (Akashia)
Working with mica paints as a challenge.
I also ask an Alexa for a random animal she said "Lace Monitor Lizard"
Good I also made her part mermaid. 

Also, sorry for the camera quality on my phone not being as good but, the one I use for these pics is charging, and my main camera has to stay in place for a speed painting video I did the best I could. xD





Almost 4 hours later I hope I finish in 7, but we shall see. 
A lizard with a pink crescent moon parasol. . .if this works out got to paint her again. lol ^^;


----------



## Seabear24 (Jan 8, 2022)

Here's my current WIP! Its something a little rage but no worries everyone, he'll walk it off. I dont mind crits if anyone has suggestions, but do keep in mind this is supposed to be in a larger expansive book.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 15, 2022)

This is a dragon and his name is William. He's cute, isn't he?


----------



## hoaxion (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Karviniya (Jan 21, 2022)

begin first work on portrait) can't make myself drawing begining sketch in programm too. at first on traditional and next step is digital version =/


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Feb 8, 2022)

Why does a sketch always look better than a line? Т_Т


----------



## WildKitFox (Feb 8, 2022)

Lira Miraeta said:


> Why does a sketch always look better than a line? Т_Т
> 
> View attachment 127304View attachment 127305


I feel that. I don't enjoy doing line work for that reason


----------



## leopard_aruna (Feb 8, 2022)

almost done with this foal! colored pencils on strathmore paper


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Feb 9, 2022)

leopard_aruna said:


> almost done with this foal! colored pencils on strathmore paper


Wow, for a second I thought it was a photo.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Feb 9, 2022)

I didn't like the previous version of the line and I redrawn it a little differently. I have a little difficulty with hair and big with clothes. But I came up with a background, usually it is ten times heavier than hair and clothes at the same time.


----------



## neverendingsoda (Feb 11, 2022)

Lira Miraeta said:


> Why does a sketch always look better than a line? Т_Т
> 
> View attachment 127304View attachment 127305


In this specific case I think it's the line weight! The sketch has some nice line variation  it can be so hard to channel the energy in more focused linework


----------



## cyan_oj (Feb 14, 2022)

Lira Miraeta said:


> Why does a sketch always look better than a line? Т_Т


When you're at the sketch phase your brain is still filling in the details, once you ink you have to commit for real... and it makes anything you're unsure about really stand out. it's why I just color under my sketches half the time. :V

currently working on a full illustration and trying desperately to avoid the temptation of working too much on the character before i refine the background and end up giving up on it and throwing a gradient up.


----------



## cyan_oj (Feb 16, 2022)

gettin there...


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Feb 16, 2022)

It's Morrowind! Now few people remember him, it is unexpected to see an illustration in this setting.



cyan_oj said:


> View attachment 127654
> 
> gettin there...


----------



## JilTheArtist (Feb 22, 2022)

cyan_oj said:


> View attachment 127654
> 
> gettin there...


This design and base shape is very neat! many compliments for this work!


----------



## JilTheArtist (Feb 22, 2022)

View attachment 127978

Just a commission for a customer, nothing so special


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Feb 28, 2022)

The work is moving slowly, but the most important thing is that it is moving forward.)


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Mar 4, 2022)

I finished the previous art and based on it I am making another art. It will be a surprise for someone, she doesn't know yet that I'm drawing for her.


----------



## Harrytherabbit (Mar 7, 2022)

Finished version on my Twitter @HarryBHolden


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Mar 11, 2022)

Hey everyone, I have moved so I didn't post anything in a while I'm almost settled now and was having some wifi problems transferring my wips. (x-x)
The good thing about this I get to work on other surfaces again. ^^
Right now I have been free-handing on an old canvas I had lying around with an old wip I lost inspiration for safe to say.
It's been sitting around for 3-4ish years and finally decided to get some ground and have a fresh start with the canvas.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## VinceDots (Mar 16, 2022)

Working on a new adopt


----------



## WildKitFox (Mar 18, 2022)

My current personal project. A pair of fox hunters with bows. Just some rough sketches trying to work out character pose and clothing design. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Kope (Mar 27, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> View attachment 129467


Looks cool


----------



## VinceDots (Mar 27, 2022)

Oh snots! Sorry I didnt realize I posted it like that!


Spoiler: Ram adoptable, implicit nudity


----------



## WildKitFox (Mar 30, 2022)

Update on my archers WIP. Been working on the line work and such. Gonna move on to color soon. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Mar 30, 2022)

Your line looks great!
It seems to me that you had difficulties with this before, or am I not remembering correctly? But anyway, you have a recognizable style and you are getting better, keep it up!


WildKitFox said:


> Update on my archers WIP. Been working on the line work and such. Gonna move on to color soon. Thanks for looking!
> View attachment 129656


----------



## Kope (Mar 30, 2022)

WildKitFox said:


> Update on my archers WIP. Been working on the line work and such. Gonna move on to color soon. Thanks for looking!
> View attachment 129656


I’ll never understand how artists create neat lines like this. It looks awesome!


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Mar 31, 2022)

A line for the future of YCH. Later I will make a simple background with clouds.


----------



## WildKitFox (Mar 31, 2022)

Lira Miraeta said:


> Your line looks great!
> It seems to me that you had difficulties with this before, or am I not remembering correctly? But anyway, you have a recognizable style and you are getting better, keep it up!


Thank you! Yeah, I've really struggled with line work in the past. Still do in many ways, but I'm starting to get better! I appreciate your kind words!


----------



## WildKitFox (Mar 31, 2022)

Kope said:


> I’ll never understand how artists create neat lines like this. It looks awesome!


Aww, thank you! It's not always this clean, I promise!


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Apr 1, 2022)

Now I'm doing an order for a character. So exciting.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Apr 2, 2022)

My fox is now in color but It’s always difficult for me to pick the color I like. And at the moment I don’t like what I chose but my client told me that it would be better if I choose the clothes color by my taste. UwU


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Apr 4, 2022)

I changed the colors to more suitable ones and rendered. Now I need to finish a few details and work on the background. Most of the work has been done.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Apr 4, 2022)

Show her face up close. I like the way the eye looks.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Apr 7, 2022)

I finished the previous art and started on the next one. I love the stereo effect, but in the final version it is worth making it a little less noticeable.


----------



## WildKitFox (Apr 7, 2022)

Been toying around with colors for these two. Thought it would be kinda fun to see how a cross fox and a silver fox fur color would look. Not fully sold on it, but we'll see how it turns out! Thanks for looking


----------



## Kope (Apr 19, 2022)

Trying to work on a pose I saw. (Not good at anatomy yet so feel free to critique the shit out of me plz)


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Apr 25, 2022)

It remains to render, but already the art looks good.


----------



## SchlafenNigredo (Apr 27, 2022)

I'm redesigning an adept for an amazing customer.
Perhaps this is my most ambitious work in terms of references. I like this wasp so much


----------



## WildKitFox (Apr 27, 2022)

SchlafenNigredo said:


> I'm redesigning an adept for an amazing customer.
> Perhaps this is my most ambitious work in terms of references. I like this wasp so much
> 
> 
> View attachment 131213


This is rad!


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Apr 28, 2022)

Jickdizz said:


> Looks good according to who exactly? There’s no depth in it whatsoever and the background basically looks like a wallpaper.


You registered on the forum specifically to stir up conflicts for fun, I think so.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Apr 28, 2022)

I haven't drawn dragons for a long time, now I have finished fulfilling orders and decided to draw for myself, what I love, before hiccuping new orders.)


----------



## Faustus (Apr 28, 2022)

Got a new character in the works here too. Currently in the line work stage, but here's the pose I'm shooting for.
[Edit] Since nobody else's posted in the meantime, I'll add the rough lines to this post too as an update. Quite happy so far.
[Edit] Another update with the flat colours - quite a complex one because of the intricate wasp patterning. Shading next!
[Edit] Nearly there! The fine shading is done, I just need to add back any lines that are necessary and do a background.
[Edit] I've finalised the lines and tweaked their profiles, all I need to do now is think of something to put behind her.
[Edit] Final image! I decided to go for a minimal background for now. Might revisit later with something more thematic.


----------



## Kope (Apr 29, 2022)

*Not sure what else to do with this piece *


----------



## SchlafenNigredo (Apr 30, 2022)

WildKitFox said:


> This is rad!


Thanks! I am very pleased!


----------



## SchlafenNigredo (Apr 30, 2022)

I'm making a comic with an answer to a question from a local Russian-language ask project dedicated to pairs of canonical characters with OC
I'm just dying with how well it turns out. Apparently my anxiety medications are working very well since I've become so powerful hahahahahfsadjfkh


----------



## Lira Miraeta (May 1, 2022)

I do not think that I will work further with this sketch, but still I want to show it.





Mature version here:








						Just a sketch by Lira_Miraeta
					

It's been so long since I've drawn someone that looks like a human. Ordinary people are too boring for me, but demons are diff ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 1, 2022)

Lira Miraeta said:


> I do not think that I will work further with this sketch, but still I want to show it.
> 
> View attachment 131452
> 
> ...


I like the details.


----------



## VileKeyKeeper (May 6, 2022)

Turning one of my sonas into a plushie? It's more likely than you think!


----------



## Lynar (May 8, 2022)

*★ A recent headshot commission I'm working on! ★*


----------



## Kope (May 8, 2022)

Lynar said:


> *★ A recent headshot commission I'm working on! ★*
> 
> View attachment 131691​


That’s awesome


----------



## Lynar (May 8, 2022)

Kope said:


> That’s awesome


Thank you!! <3 ;;


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 16, 2022)




----------



## SirRob (May 16, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> View attachment 132055


I love that, is there some place where I can see more of your art?


----------



## WeAreOneArt (May 16, 2022)

I'm doing a sketch\doodle dump of Nevins from_ Cat in The Hat (2003)_


----------



## Kope (May 16, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> View attachment 132055


Holy shit you’re talented


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 17, 2022)

just started


----------



## Kope (May 17, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> View attachment 132088
> just started


You know I often think my work has suffered in quality since I went digital and I often think about switching back to traditional.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 17, 2022)

Kope said:


> You know I often think my work has suffered in quality since I went digital and I often think about switching back to traditional.


They're two very different realms


----------



## Kope (May 17, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> They're two very different realms


I wonder why


----------



## leopard_aruna (May 18, 2022)

nanny, basset hound pup.. colored pencils on drafting film


----------



## Lira Miraeta (May 23, 2022)

Art for one good person.


----------



## Loose Screws (May 26, 2022)

All of these amazing WIPs and sketches *chef's kiss*

I've recently returned to the furry fandom, (I'm mainly a Transformers artist, I developed most of my current art skills in that) and I'm realizing that I have a lot of learning to do outside of robots. Been sketching and having fun with some furry ideas the past few days, I've been working on a surfer bunny idea. Here's the start of her character sheet, wanted to share how one of my WIPs look. She doesn't have a name yet, I thought I'd develop her character some more before deciding.


----------



## Kope (May 26, 2022)

Loose Screws said:


> All of these amazing WIPs and sketches *chef's kiss*
> 
> I've recently returned to the furry fandom, (I'm mainly a Transformers artist, I developed most of my current art skills in that) and I'm realizing that I have a lot of learning to do outside of robots. Been sketching and having fun with some furry ideas the past few days, I've been working on a surfer bunny idea. Here's the start of her character sheet, wanted to share how one of my WIPs look. She doesn't have a name yet, I thought I'd develop her character some more before deciding.
> 
> View attachment 132527


Nice anatomy work here


----------



## Loose Screws (May 26, 2022)

Kope said:


> Nice anatomy work here


Thank you very much. I really love drawing bodies (and hair, I miss hair lol)


----------



## Lira Miraeta (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Loose Screws (May 31, 2022)

Lira Miraeta said:


> View attachment 132804


Nice work, love how soft/fluffy the bottom of the tail is


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jun 2, 2022)

Loose Screws said:


> Nice work, love how soft/fluffy the bottom of the tail is


Thank you, this character has a very complex color, I still have not coped with the color. But I'm on my way.


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Jun 3, 2022)

You could make left eye a bit smaller I believe. Good pose!


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jun 3, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> You could make left eye a bit smaller I believe. Good pose!


Hm, maybe. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jun 4, 2022)

I got a little distracted from my main art and decided to finally draw Sophia. This is my new character, she is a very serious lady and head librarian. Sophia will be helping me with some material and everything else that I would be sorry to use my main characters for.
I still have some design work to do, but the basic concept is already there. Also, if anyone wants to use my character for NSFW content, I'm willing to provide Sophia. I don't draw adult art myself.


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Jun 4, 2022)

Spoiler: possibly nsfw (abuse, blood) 








Wanted to make this for few days now, will probably add more characters in the background, improve background a bit.
I am happy how it turned out. 
But I could also keep it like this.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jun 4, 2022)

And here is the next step.


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Jun 4, 2022)

Lira Miraeta said:


> And here is the next step.


Really cool!
Subtle change but looks  way better.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 4, 2022)

Eyes are so difficult.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jun 4, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Eyes are so difficult.


In fact, the eyes were the easiest to draw.))


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 5, 2022)

Lira Miraeta said:


> In fact, the eyes were the easiest to draw.))


I usually start with eyes because I'm not going to draw a whole thing and then realise I can't finish the eyes. x3


----------



## Bababooey (Jun 5, 2022)

Spoiler: Blood


----------



## antgrasshopper (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jun 9, 2022)

New beginning.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 9, 2022)

antgrasshopper said:


> View attachment 133241


Classic


----------



## Bababooey (Jun 10, 2022)

More pokéfusions!




This one is *NOT* ALLOWED AT MY BIRTHDAY PARTY.


----------



## PiedPipecleaner (Jun 13, 2022)

Sketch for a new reference sheet for me myself and I. Any and all advice is welcome


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jun 15, 2022)

The line for Sofia is ready. It's not perfect, but I like it. I think I was able to convey that she is a strict woman.


----------



## WildKitFox (Jun 15, 2022)

Goodness, I've missed a lot lately. I've been so busy, I haven't been able to dedicate much time to art. Here is an update on my fox archer image. I've still got a lot of render work to do, but at least it's got a background now! Thanks for looking!


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jun 16, 2022)

Another way of work. Drawing art for some very nice person.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jun 18, 2022)

The background is my weak spot. But I'm doing what I can, now I'm working on the composition.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 24, 2022)

I've been completely obsessed with Gigachad, including him in my worldbuilding  -_-View attachment 134302


----------



## Loose Screws (Jun 26, 2022)

Lira Miraeta said:


> The background is my weak spot. But I'm doing what I can, now I'm working on the composition.
> 
> View attachment 133938


That's a good background though, nice work, it isn't easy to put those elements in an image with a figure, and it's nice to see someone say they're trying to work on a weak spot. Keep going!


----------



## Loose Screws (Jun 27, 2022)

Still working on my Beach Bun sheet. *I have a question though, which feet do you guys prefer*? I'm really undecided, I like both versions, so I thought I'd ask the forums.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 27, 2022)

Finished the line art on my new sona. Does it look good?


----------



## R3sh_.R4c0on (Jun 28, 2022)

i dont have motivation to draw draw today so
yeah
this is gonna be a big one once its done


----------



## Fatal (Jun 28, 2022)

TheFakeMechnik said:


> i dont have motivation to draw draw today so
> yeah
> this is gonna be a big one once its done
> View attachment 134564


Looking good, my guy!


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jun 29, 2022)

I'm drawing my friend Nex again.


----------



## tentiv (Jun 29, 2022)

Loose Screws said:


> View attachment 134529
> Still working on my Beach Bun sheet. *I have a question though, which feet do you guys prefer*? I'm really undecided, I like both versions, so I thought I'd ask the forums.


Digitigrade is always more appealing to me, especially for rabbits. I know that plantigrade is more practical, but sometimes that doesn't matter. I love the way you positioned the ears, I haven't seen that before.

Please forgive the unsolicited constructive criticism (especially because it's probably too late to change anything), but I feel the shape of the surfboard can be improved. Where it's standing straight up-and-down, the distinct S-curve you have doesn't actually exist in real life, because it wouldn't be hydrodynamic. Modern surfboards have a slight C-curve to trade speed for increased maneuverability, and this curve is called "rocker". The curve in the pose where she's carrying it overhead is closer to correct. Also, adding fins would make it look more realistic and give another point of visual interest to that area.

Here's an article that talks about how surfboards are made, the jargon can be difficult to understand but there are a few good pictures of what I mean: https://www.surfline.com/surf-news/off-your-rocker/87584

Overall, she's beautiful! I can definitely picture her in a tropical paradise.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Loose Screws (Jun 30, 2022)

tentiv said:


> Digitigrade is always more appealing to me, especially for rabbits. I know that plantigrade is more practical, but sometimes that doesn't matter. I love the way you positioned the ears, I haven't seen that before.
> 
> Please forgive the unsolicited constructive criticism (especially because it's probably too late to change anything), but I feel the shape of the surfboard can be improved. Where it's standing straight up-and-down, the distinct S-curve you have doesn't actually exist in real life, because it wouldn't be hydrodynamic. Modern surfboards have a slight C-curve to trade speed for increased maneuverability, and this curve is called "rocker". The curve in the pose where she's carrying it overhead is closer to correct. Also, adding fins would make it look more realistic and give another point of visual interest to that area.
> 
> ...


Appreciate the advice, I admit I didn't spend as much time on the board as her, but I'll definitely clean that up, thanks!


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Jul 1, 2022)

Work in progress. I haven't done this in a while.


----------



## Smocza (Jul 4, 2022)

My drawing in progress
Link to my gallery -> https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/smocza/


----------



## RachelTheFictionkin (Jul 4, 2022)

Working on a new reference sheet for a character. I plan on making a 3D model of him, plus his scythe form to go with my Zack model.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jul 4, 2022)

Finally, I got to the shadows.


----------



## RachelTheFictionkin (Jul 5, 2022)

Since I am in the mood, I'm making a second reference sheet for one of my many Slime Rancher OCs.






Here's an old drawing:


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jul 7, 2022)

I want to pick colors for Sophia. I'm still experimenting, I'm not very satisfied with the color of the hair and the stripes on her face. But in general, this is how I imagine her color.


----------



## RachelTheFictionkin (Jul 8, 2022)

Front and side done of one of my many Slime Rancher OCs.


----------



## TR273 (Jul 9, 2022)

Lineart of my character from a D&D game


----------



## CandyCougar (Jul 10, 2022)

Van the cheesen one said:


> For an art trade
> I like to start out with traditional art, since my tablet is old and cheap and not very intuitive x'D
> 
> 
> View attachment 53431 View attachment 53429


This is way cool!


----------



## Gentle_Paws (Jul 15, 2022)

I drew better reflection in the water =DD
like it so much


----------



## RachelTheFictionkin (Jul 17, 2022)

I've been doing some more work on my character sheet and ps1-style 3D art of ZackTheGoblin. I changed his attire, so I went ahead and began to retexture paint my wip 3D model of him. I do hope to one day make a video game someday.




 (forgot the ring on this one)


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 17, 2022)

I'm at a point right before this becomes a full-on fetish piece. I will not be showing anything more. lol


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jul 19, 2022)

I continue to work on Sofia. I'm not sure about the color of the clothes, but I don't know which colors would be better.


----------



## Rowantree (Jul 19, 2022)

Lira Miraeta said:


> I continue to work on Sofia. I'm not sure about the color of the clothes, but I don't know which colors would be better.
> 
> View attachment 136368


I love her outfit <3


----------



## Skykristal (Jul 21, 2022)

edit: lines are done. finally





--------------------
A gigantic group drawing of my characters/world. I already started lining, this is a 1 day old version of the complete sketch.
Can´t wait to finish it after 40 years


----------



## Loose Screws (Jul 22, 2022)

Skykristal said:


> A gigantic group drawing of my characters/world. I already started lining, this is a 1 day old version of the complete sketch.
> Can´t wait to finish it after 40 years


Whoa that's a lot of characters, impressive. Good luck with it all!


----------



## RachelTheFictionkin (Jul 22, 2022)

And yet another wip ref sheet of another character of mine - A sentient knife that can take on the form of a bisharp. Named Knife.






Below are some old drawings.


----------



## Rowantree (Jul 26, 2022)

Skykristal said:


> A gigantic group drawing of my characters/world. I already started lining, this is a 1 day old version of the complete sketch.
> Can´t wait to finish it after 40 years


That's super impressive~


RachelTheFictionkin said:


> And yet another wip ref sheet of another character of mine - A sentient knife that can take on the form of a bisharp. Named Knife.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I love them. so pointy X3


----------



## FoxHowdy (Jul 29, 2022)

Workin' on a ref sheet for my bunny gal


----------



## RachelTheFictionkin (Jul 29, 2022)

I've been envisioning this for a while. And slowly over time, with each iteration of my _'sona,_ I've became more and more bird.


----------



## Rowantree (Jul 29, 2022)

FoxHowdy said:


> View attachment 136563
> Workin' on a ref sheet for my bunny gal


She's so cute!!! <3



RachelTheFictionkin said:


> I've been envisioning this for a while. And slowly over time, with each iteration of my _'sona,_ I've became more and more bird.
> 
> View attachment 136564



Love the colors <3


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Aug 2, 2022)

Little preview of comic that is during making.


----------



## muwudoc (Aug 4, 2022)

wip im doing atm :33


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Aug 12, 2022)

I finish this since then but I had wip pic of this. I was messing around with some other mediums I had since I got all my supplies back. (- the oil paints they got ruin in storage. :c) I used water-soluble graphite and liquid watercolors and a paint marker here. Trying stuff to decide how about if I make book about savarin how do I want it to look. Maybe like this idk. lol





See it finish click here. ♥


----------



## Loose Screws (Aug 23, 2022)

Savarin_Divin said:


> I finish this since then but I had wip pic of this. I was messing around with some other mediums I had since I got all my supplies back. (- the oil paints they got ruin in storage. :c) I used water-soluble graphite and liquid watercolors and a paint marker here. Trying stuff to decide how about if I make book about savarin how do I want it to look. Maybe like this idk. lol
> 
> View attachment 137015
> 
> See it finish click here. ♥


So much detail nice work


----------



## Loose Screws (Aug 23, 2022)

FoxHowdy said:


> View attachment 136563
> Workin' on a ref sheet for my bunny gal


She's cute!


----------



## Loose Screws (Aug 23, 2022)

One of many ipad doodles, getting used to Procreate, still. I don't have much time for my own art but I hope I can neaten and finish this sometime soon, she was fun to draw.


----------



## BipolarWolfy (Aug 26, 2022)

Sketch I wanna finish of my truesona dancing and just being themselves


----------



## tuxedo_fish (Aug 30, 2022)

Currently re-working an old, messy sculpt of my protoceratops, Dingbat.

Tossing around maybe making (or commissioning) a fursuit head, and I want to make sure I have an accurate ref down. Will probably set this aside, again, and forget about it, but I'm having fun in the moment.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## VinceDots (Sep 4, 2022)

Working on more Adopts


----------



## Loose Screws (Sep 7, 2022)

VinceDots said:


> Working on more Adopts


Looking good, nice style.


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## x-xuihcoatl (Sep 23, 2022)

playing with some animation in Krita


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## KStheProtoWolf (Oct 3, 2022)

This is my main character for a manga series im working on. His name is Kyle Zoro a last blood family member and an anti hero kinda guy. ruthless and brutal forced and an avenger who seeks to kill a specific person in the story till he gets what he wants. he is the protagonist yes and yet has a self hatred that he is not a good man. he does good things for people and is kinda gonna be like Kiryu (Yakuza) except in my own kinda way of how he goes with things. The scar on his face is a story he doesn't like to talk about because he had it since after his tenth birthday. What you guys think? Should I make a full manga with his face like that. the shading is being add right now on him and I'm fixing some parts to make his face more 3D. the eyes i fixed  to make the pupils more round like human eyes


----------



## KStheProtoWolf (Oct 3, 2022)

KStheProtoWolf said:


> This is my main character for a manga series im working on. His name is Kyle Zoro a last blood family member and an anti hero kinda guy. ruthless and brutal forced and an avenger who seeks to kill a specific person in the story till he gets what he wants. he is the protagonist yes and yet has a self hatred that he is not a good man. he does good things for people and is kinda gonna be like Kiryu (Yakuza) except in my own kinda way of how he goes with things. The scar on his face is a story he doesn't like to talk about because he had it since after his tenth birthday. What you guys think? Should I make a full manga with his face like that. the shading is being add right now on him and I'm fixing some parts to make his face more 3D. the eyes i fixed  to make the pupils more round like human eyesView attachment 138141


He looks disgusted but actually he always is gonna look like that so its his normal face i think its the eyebrows and how his mouth looks lol me and my friends at school were laughing about how my character face look disgusted for no reason XD


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Oct 16, 2022)

Been working on bringing back a very old OC of mine: two quarreling brothers who ended up conjoined in purgatory

(Edit: RIP image quality)

(Edit 2: Done!!!)


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Ramiel0912 (Nov 3, 2022)

Hey everyone ^^ there's still a lot of work left to do, but I am really pleased with where this character is heading~


----------



## Sphinxx92 (Nov 6, 2022)

I finished this fella sometime ago but I like to save stages of completion!


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Nov 20, 2022)

Reviving an old OC!


----------



## tentiv (Nov 21, 2022)

"Would you like me to continue drawing you?"


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Nov 21, 2022)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> View attachment 139475
> Reviving an old OC!


finally something interesting


----------



## VinceDots (Nov 23, 2022)

Making a YCH for Christmas season! (Male body version will be next!)


Spoiler: Huskyy


----------



## Appius (Nov 25, 2022)

WIP of someones OC I'm working on ^^


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 7, 2022)

Something I'm working on for Trixie. She wanted a music cover and I think it's looking good so far.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Dec 8, 2022)

Now I work very hard, 10-11 hours a day, 5 days a week. There is no time and energy left to draw. I drew this sketch, that's all I had time and energy for. It is unlikely that I will finish it.


----------



## Servyl (Dec 9, 2022)

Reference wip!


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Dec 14, 2022)

How much detail can I add before I go insane? Let’s find out

Edit: RIP image quality


----------



## linkmaster647 (Dec 14, 2022)

Working on my own UST still need to fix that beggining part of Big Man and my ondulations kinda sounds off for Shiver... I do like how the chorus and Frye sounds but well still in progress for now
(note: voices are 2 of my voice banks I made from ground up + Rouon Aro for Big Man part (since I plan to collab with a friend with his own voicebank but used Rouon just for testing))
https://1drv.ms/u/s!Ag3mkCMrh99MklMaiw1l7Uu-N5Yc?e=aHxSbf


----------



## cYbEr_PaNdA (Dec 16, 2022)

Some very impressive works can be found here :3 this is what I got so far :3
nothing but doodles and one Holiday special :3


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 17, 2022)

This will not be finished before the forums close.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Dec 21, 2022)

Most of the line of this illustration is ready, it remains only to work out the background and I can proceed to the colors.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Dec 21, 2022)

I've finished the line, now it's time for the color. I wonder if I will have time to finish this illustration before the forum is gone? Hope so, this will be the last art I upload here.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 22, 2022)

VinceDots said:


> Making a YCH for Christmas season! (Male body version will be next!)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Husky
> ...


Hmm!?


----------



## VinceDots (Dec 24, 2022)

redhusky said:


> Hmm!?


Interested?


----------



## redhusky (Dec 24, 2022)

VinceDots said:


> Interested?


Maybe later, I just saw "husky" and my ears perked.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 28, 2022)

I *want* to draw furry cartoons, but that is what is in me.


----------



## Vinfang (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## reptile logic (Dec 28, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I *want* to draw furry cartoons, but that is what is in me.


When it comes to art craft, you have to do what's in you, trying to get out. Everything else just has to wait.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 29, 2022)

I hope to share one of the last things I'm working on! I plan on putting another character on the other side across from her. Implied nudity warning!~ That way you are sure to click on it! X3








						Art Model Misdirection by redhusky
					

I FINALLY got around to starting my art thread on the forums. I think I'll use it as an excuse to post sketchwork since I stopped d ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Dec 31, 2022)

I do not know at what point the ability to leave messages on the forum will disappear. I'm afraid that I won't have time to finish my illustration, probably this is my last entry.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 31, 2022)

Sophix said:


> Is this even art?



Is that even trolling? ;]


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 1, 2023)

It's definitely the last one.


----------



## Vinfang (Jan 1, 2023)

give me 1 more hour, so I can finish shading >A<








						Body Pillow YCH (Sample) by poprocker566
					

Body Pillow YCH (Sample)




					www.furaffinity.net


----------

